# Branching out to other BOINC projects thread



## Peter1986C (Apr 16, 2020)

As discussed in this thread, some want to branch out into other BOINC projects again. I commented on that with:



> We once had an unofficial TPU team on there, started by me (others had started similarly on other projects). Now it is a locked "team" with only me left in there. I have been looking into getting back into crunching. So I am kind of torn right now between on one hand opening up the team again for others (changing its name to reference TPU again and being at least its admin even when not crunching very actively due to reasons I will not get into now), and on the other just staying out of it while someone else forms the team and I might join in later.
> I could also try to see whether I can make other accounts admin of my "team" if you wish to form it (back) into a TPU team.



In this thread we might discuss this. And yes, in my account I can change back to the TPU name again, allow new members again and even add new admins if we see a need (e.g. to let it have the same captain as we have for WCG). Shall I just do that?


----------



## hat (Apr 16, 2020)

Rosetta@Home could use some love... but I'm not sure I could take the position of team captain or anything like that.


----------



## Peter1986C (Apr 16, 2020)

That is ok. I have my doubts as well (about myself), although I would not mind as long as members understand I cannot be super active as such.

Update: I went to the account and changed it's name/team info and allow new members again. I will be its captain for a while and see how it goes.


----------



## phill (Apr 18, 2020)

If we can get some results up and it's constant I'll be able to add in a small graph for pie and such like I do for WCG and FAH   I'll need to find the right stats page but I'm very sure that @thebluebumblebee and @mstenholm would be able to help and point me in the right direction


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 18, 2020)

Rosseta@home Teams.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 18, 2020)

I'm in favor a little more diversity than this:


----------



## Peter1986C (Apr 18, 2020)

phill said:


> If we can get some results up and it's constant I'll be able to add in a small graph for pie and such like I do for WCG and FAH  I'll need to find the right stats page but I'm very sure that @thebluebumblebee and @mstenholm would be able to help and point me in the right direction


AFAIK BOINCStats and Free-DC should work?

Please let me know if you cannot find the team on Rosetta@Home or have difficulties joining. Team should be open to new members.


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 18, 2020)

Peter1986C said:


> AFAIK BOINCStats and Free-DC should work?
> 
> Please let me know if you cannot find the team on Rosetta@Home or have difficulties joining. Team should be open to new members.


How far down in the listing do we have to look and for what name?


----------



## Peter1986C (Apr 18, 2020)

On Rosetta site, type it in the team search: https://boinc.bakerlab.org/rosetta/team_search.php?keywords=Techpowerup!&country=&type=0&submit=Search
You should be able to click on it in the results and join (if an account is created, and you are logged in).


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 18, 2020)

Peter1986C said:


> On Rosetta site, type it in the team search: https://boinc.bakerlab.org/rosetta/team_search.php?keywords=Techpowerup!&country=&type=0&submit=Search
> You should be able to click on it in the results and join (if an account is created, and you are logged in).


Rank 2742, just for the records.


----------



## Peter1986C (Apr 18, 2020)

I know. It has been a one-member team for far to long and I had different fish to fry than crunching for a while (and WCG has had more "weight" in my client too).


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 18, 2020)

Peter1986C said:


> I know. It has been a one-member team for far to long and I had different fish to fry than crunching for a while (and WCG has had more "weight" in my client too).


I'm playing with the settings. I only want two PCs doing Rosetta, not my Linux. Haven't figured out how to restrict it to my default profile yet.
F..k, I'm out again. 700-900K for each WU and I'm struggling already.


----------



## Peter1986C (Apr 18, 2020)

What you could do, is only attaching to the project on the boxes you want to run it on. Before you attach, you basically set (in the client) to use local settings (which should be equal to your last used WCG settings).


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 18, 2020)

Peter1986C said:


> What you could do, is only attaching to the project on the boxes you want to run it on. Before you attach, you basically set (in the client) to use local settings (which should be equal to your last used WCG settings).


The two Windows PC that I want to run Rosetta both have 8 GB RAM, F@H and WCG can run up to 4-5 GB. I hit 99.5% RAM usage today. I will have second look, later.


----------



## Peter1986C (Apr 18, 2020)

I only know that for 2 threads in BOINC, my BOINC-related RAM usage is roughly 700MB according to Task Manager.


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 18, 2020)

I just had two ARP (315K each, folding 2M) plus 7 more WCG jobs and that is on my daily driver and I hit the ceiling (WIN7, 12MB installed but for some reason only 8 MB available). That is not working for me. I will try on a dedicated PC instead.

Edit: I had had a look at the last WU you did:


Peak working set size1,328.55 MB


----------



## Peter1986C (Apr 18, 2020)

Well spotted. I did not realise it peaked that high.


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 18, 2020)

Peter1986C said:


> Well spotted. I did not realise it peaked that high.


My cure is to set WCG to 200 weight and leave Rosetta at 100 (one third and two third running). The jobs that I got all had shorter deadline than my running WCG jobs so WCG stopped (and stayed in the memory) and all the new Rosetta job "took over" to the set memory limit.


----------



## phill (Apr 22, 2020)

I think there's options in Boinc that you can select as it will go and change between the different work loads you give it??  I think that's correct, as I signed up for the Milkway one ages back (that one uses the GPU as well if I recall correctly...) 

Normally now for any crunching PC, I try to give it at least 1GB of RAM per thread just to make sure it has enough.  8GB even for a quad and HT CPU (2600k or 6700k as example) would soon eat that up running Linux.  Had no end of problems with 4GB installed...)  

If anyone would be able to put out a joining link, anyone who wishes to, can join the Rosetta work set as well


----------



## Peter1986C (Apr 23, 2020)

Team list so far: https://boinc.bakerlab.org/rosetta/team_email_list.php?teamid=12537

Joining is possible by having an account on the R@H site, than (I think) choose to join a team in your account settings (in the "community" column). The team page can be found here, perhaps there is a join button too if you are logged in but haven't joined a team yet.


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 23, 2020)

Peter1986C said:


> Team list so far: https://boinc.bakerlab.org/rosetta/team_email_list.php?teamid=12537
> 
> Joining is possible by having an account on the R@H site, than (I think) choose to join a team in your account settings (in the "community" column). The team page can be found here, perhaps there is a join button too if you are logged in but haven't joined a team yet.


You need to be logged in to use the link.
If you already are doing WCG, just add the project. Two things - the jobs are long per default (8 hours) and they have a 3 day deadline. Far from all job are pure Corvid-19.
Team Techpowerup


----------



## phill (Apr 24, 2020)

Well guys, count me in....













I've just updated my Boinc client as well...  Here's hoping I can get helping 

As I've got the power  meter hooked up to my 3900X at the moment, pulls slightly less juice than WCG which is resulting in lower temps (always nice to see...) But happy to be member number 3  
Just as a question, how often do you guys run the Rosetta?  Have you left them to default?


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 24, 2020)

phill said:


> Well guys, count me in....
> 
> 
> I've just updated my Boinc client as well...  Here's hoping I can get helping
> ...


The problem is the short deadlines. Starting from fresh it downloads a wcg/rosetta mix and start all the Rosetta units. That is all good if you have plenty RAM. I only have Rosetta on my daily rig and as you know I only got 4 operating RAM slot, 8 GB. Include up to 2 GB F@H and I see 99.9% usage. So I joggle 3-4 WUs in, the rest are suspended. The memory footprint off these units goes up and down, up to 1.4 GB. You have 64 so you are good. Once SCC is done I will switch a Linux rig to Rosetta.


----------



## xvi (Apr 24, 2020)

I'll throw some threads on that too. Why not.


----------



## phill (Apr 25, 2020)

mstenholm said:


> The problem is the short deadlines. Starting from fresh it downloads a wcg/rosetta mix and start all the Rosetta units. That is all good if you have plenty RAM. I only have Rosetta on my daily rig and as you know I only got 4 operating RAM slot, 8 GB. Include up to 2 GB F@H and I see 99.9% usage. So I joggle 3-4 WUs in, the rest are suspended. The memory footprint off these units goes up and down, up to 1.4 GB. You have 64 so you are good. Once SCC is done I will switch a Linux rig to Rosetta.


I noticed that as I think say 50 downloaded and only 2 days to finish...  Bit of a pain so I've just told it no more downloading and I'll let these do..  I'm no sure it's switching between WCG and Rosetta so I'm not sure my 3900X did many WCG today....

I have tried to aim for 1GB of RAM per CPU thread simply because we have so many cores now, not having enough RAM between them is going to cause issues later on, so 32GB kit was great, I had a spare, that went in as well 

That said, I was using 20GB+ of RAM with Chrome open, WCG + Rosetta and FAH running...  It was having a good work out!!


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 25, 2020)

phill said:


> I noticed that as I think say 50 downloaded and only 2 days to finish...  Bit of a pain so I've just told it no more downloading and I'll let these do..  I'm no sure it's switching between WCG and Rosetta so I'm not sure my 3900X did many WCG today....
> 
> I have tried to aim for 1GB of RAM per CPU thread simply because we have so many cores now, not having enough RAM between them is going to cause issues later on, so 32GB kit was great, I had a spare, that went in as well
> 
> That said, I was using 20GB+ of RAM with Chrome open, WCG + Rosetta and FAH running...  It was having a good work out!!


As far as I can see you do batches of 24 and F@H is f**king up the runtime. Check for your self, CPU-time and run-time is far apart. Computer, task, valid. Have a look at your team mates. I think you better leave a thread or two for then GPUs.


----------



## phill (Apr 25, 2020)

mstenholm said:


> As far as I can see you do batches of 24 and F@H is f**king up the runtime. Check for your self, CPU-time and run-time is far apart. Computer, task, valid. Have a look at your team mates. I think you better leave a thread or two for then GPUs.


I'll give it a try tomorrow ...  I've just left it do it's thing to be honest, I've had more issues if I'm honest with the 2700X and the GTX 1070 than the 3900X and the two 1080 Ti's.....  Thanks @mstenholm 

Well this morning it seems to be managing a little better, not changed anything yet as I'd like to get rid of the Rosetta work units from the queue...






Must just have some longer work units coming up I guess?


----------



## Boatvan (May 16, 2020)

I do say, this thread got me off my butt and put me into action. I re-did an inactive i7 3770 machine and converted it to Rosetta full time. Joined the team. WCG is great, don't get me wrong, but sometimes ya need to spice things up. Thanks for taking the initiative to organize fellas!


----------



## Peter1986C (May 23, 2020)

Welcome to the team @Boatvan!

On another note, the team has  bronze badge for Recently Aquired Credit. I do not know who om3n- is though and whether he is on TPU.


----------



## mstenholm (May 23, 2020)

Peter1986C said:


> Welcome to the team @Boatvan !
> 
> On another note, the team has  bronze badge for Recently Aquired Credit:
> View attachment 156367


We got a new/old member more - @om3n- welcome to you to.


----------



## Peter1986C (May 23, 2020)

Welcome indeed, @om3n-!


----------



## phill (May 23, 2020)

Was last seen nearly 8 years ago...  Long time!! But never the less, welcome aboard


----------



## Peter1986C (Aug 14, 2020)

As PM'ed today, I carried over foundership to Phill. He has been de-facto captain (and officially captain for our WCG team) for long enough to make him deserve the position. Also, I havenot been in a position to crunch for a while and this may remain for some time.


----------



## phill (Aug 14, 2020)

@Peter1986C that is sad news    I will try and do my best to carry on the team as you have   I've not seen a PM as yet mind?...


----------



## Peter1986C (Aug 15, 2020)

I meant PM'd through Rosetta's system for this. Either in your e-mail or your inbox on your Rosetta account.


----------



## phill (Aug 15, 2020)

I tried logging in there, managed it and then it said, no personal messages??!  Go figure...


----------



## Peter1986C (Aug 16, 2020)

Maybe because I sent the PM to all users while still being in Founder status, and then changing Foundership over to you (just adding users as admin did not seem to work). 

Anyway, to keep a long story short, I am currently at my parents place in the same bedroom as I had in childhood (to solve a housing issue). It has been quite uncomfotably warm there for a few days so no crunching. Neither do I feel it's right to put an extra load on their power bill for now (it would not be super much I think but still). Once I solved my housing/employment etc. issues I will seek opportunities to crunch again.


----------

